# For all you pro staffers



## cdalle6 (Nov 29, 2009)

:bump2:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I just started shooting alot, spend alot of time learning on AT and then whenever a staff position was posted up on AT, I applied. I just keep applying eventually one guy will give you a break and then you go from there.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I think the best thing to do is to become friends with your pro-shop. Go there, get acquainted with the people, hang out often (not obnoxiously, of course), become a loyal customer. If you are any good, and are a friendly guy who is loyal to the shop, in a year or two they might ask you to be on the staff. That is exactly what happened to me. 

Don't go there and immediately ask for a position. That would probably make them not give it to you at all. Just let it happen, maybe when they know you well, ask a few questions. Just give it time.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

cdalle6 said:


> Hey guys, I'm 20 and live in Kentucky. I really love hunting and shooting my bow, but I just dont have a whole lot of land here to hunt so I'm trying to find other ways to get to shoot my bow a lot. For those of you on a pro staff, how did you get on and what are some good steps I could take to start working that way? Thanks a lot
> 
> -Chris


it seems to me like you got it backwards. you gotta start by shooting more, and _then_ you can try for a prostaff position. most companies and shops don't want just anybody on their staff teams; they want people that are dedicated to archery. shooting once or twice a week as a pass-time ain't gonna cut it. 

go out to your shop or club and practice as much as you can and learn as much as you can. eventually, start showing off your trophies and/or competition medals on your shooters' resume. once they see all the hours of training you're putting in, and all the rewards you're getting in return, the companies and shops will be much more inclined to consider you.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I think the best thing to do is to become friends with your pro-shop. Go there, get acquainted with the people, hang out often (not obnoxiously, of course), become a loyal customer. If you are any good, and are a friendly guy who is loyal to the shop, in a year or two they might ask you to be on the staff. That is exactly what happened to me.
> 
> Don't go there and immediately ask for a position. That would probably make them not give it to you at all. Just let it happen, maybe when they know you well, ask a few questions. Just give it time.



yeah just let it happen


and you have to shoot alot and learn alot:wink:


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Well bud i got my break when my father and me started our hunting show and our shooting competitions lol thats when i became a prostaffer then my dad stepped down and i became owner of BAM so mabey you might get lucky and someone you personnaly know will start something like that...


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

hunting_4_life said:


> Well bud i got my break when my father and me started our hunting show and our shooting competitions lol thats when i became a prostaffer then my dad stepped down and i became owner of BAM so mabey you might get lucky and someone you personnaly know will start something like that...


just curious, what's B.A.M? lol. and my advice would be to make sure that you don't just settle for whoever will pick you up. make sure you believe in their product, otherwise you are just wasting yours and their time. just send an email to the companies that make the products you believe in and see if they have any openings. 
hope this helps. and good luck


----------



## cdalle6 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the quick replies guys. I guess the only thing to do is start shooting as much as I can and contact as many people as I can. Thanks again.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Another good idea is to make sure to go to a lot of tournaments, in as many styles of shooting as you can. Make yourself known to others in the community, get your name on some results pages, and take a few trophies. Things will spread, and before long people will know who you are, which will help a lot. Just get yourself out there.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Bowhunting Across Missorui


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

get sponsored by a shop
shoot very good scores and big bucks
come up with a good resume


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

iharangozo94 said:


> get sponsored by a shop
> shoot very good scores and big bucks
> come up with a good resume


Thats what I did + it helps when your dad owns a big 3-D archery range


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

The first step is to get with a shop, and if you can't get a shop at the moment you can just apply and hope they will accept you. I got my first sponsor, Dead Center, because my school was planning to start a archery class; but consequently they didn't start it and I was left with nothing. After talking to the owner about my school, he brought up the question if I would like to be on the factory staff. 
Shoot alot, I mean every day shoot at least 30 arrows to keep your form and shooting sequence up and in good shape. Also, applying for the staff openings on AT isn't the best thing to do. Shoot for the company you believe in and don't go out on a limb with sponsors. Know a bit of background on the company before applying and if you can't even try the product out then you have no clue how good it is and even if you want to represent them 24/7.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

hunting_4_life said:


> Bowhunting Across Missorui


dude that is awesome!!!!! i want to hunt for a television show!!!!!!1 do you film tournaments?


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Practice, go to shoots, hang out at a pro shop or two and with other archers. The first place you should get on staff with is your pro shop. 



cdalle6 said:


> Hey guys, I'm 20 and live in Kentucky. I really love hunting and shooting my bow, but I just dont have a whole lot of land here to hunt so I'm trying to find other ways to get to shoot my bow a lot. For those of you on a pro staff, how did you get on and what are some good steps I could take to start working that way? Thanks a lot
> 
> -Chris


----------

